# will SSC P4 Z-LED U-bin Emitter fix FMR1?



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

This is my first attempt of modding anything besides my sandwiches. Please assist. 

1) Will SSC P4 Z-LED Emitter U-Bin fit into the FMR1? 
2) Will it be brighter?
3) Will it at longer runtime?
4) Would you recommend this mod?

-E


----------

